# Armenia and Azerbaijan



## Cookie_ (Sep 29, 2020)

Things are heating up in the Caucasus region of the world right now.

Armenia and Azerbaijan are currently fighting over the Nagorno-Karabakh region both countries claim authority over. The region has been in dispute since the fall of the Soviet Empire, as the population of that region is ethnically Armenian and has been fighting against the Azerbaijani government this whole time.

To give an example of how fraught the relationship between the countries are; people of Armenian descent, regardless of which country the come from, are banned from entry into Azerbaijan.
International relations are mediated by the Russians, the French, and the US.

As it stands now, these two countries have killed dozens of each other's military since the shelling began on Sunday, and shows no signs of stopping.

Fighting Between Armenia And Azerbaijan Threatens To Spiral Into Full-Blown War


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 29, 2020)

To further complicate matters, it seems Turkey has gotten involved in the fighting against the Armenians.

If you need a refresher, there's a bit of a history there given the whole Armenian Genocide carried out by the former Ottoman Empire (now Turkey), which Turkish Nationalists often claim is false and anti-Turkish conspiracy theories.

Turkish Warplane Shoots Down Armenian Jet, Yerevan Could Involve Russia In The War Via CSTO - Greek City Times


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 29, 2020)

Another political player in this game is (like anything in the area) Iran. Back in June they were caught providing energy support to the unofficial Armenian government in the region.
Iran’s Latest Misadventure Destabilizes the Caucasus - War on the Rocks

Now, Armenia is a mostly Christian country whereas Azerbaijan is Shia, so this may seem out of character for Iran, as it is usually religiously similar areas that get support. This article digs deeper into the possible reasons why they may support the Armenians.

What’s Iran’s role in the Armenia-Azerbaijan clash? | TRT World


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 29, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> To further complicate matters, it seems Turkey has gotten involved in the fighting against the Armenians.
> 
> If you need a refresher, there's a bit of a history there given the whole Armenian Genocide carried out by the former Ottoman Empire (now Turkey), which Turkish Nationalists often claim is false and anti-Turkish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Turkish Warplane Shoots Down Armenian Jet, Yerevan Could Involve Russia In The War Via CSTO - Greek City Times


Fuck Turkey.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Fuck Turkey.



100% agree. When I...rest up and read a bit more I'll have (FWIW) a stronger opinion.

Until then, fuck Turkey with a pizza cutter.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 29, 2020)

Too bad the Turkish gov is which a mess because it’s an awesome country.


----------



## 757 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nothing Iran does really shocks me and I blame it on the fact that they are highly influenced by the Haghani School within Shia Islam. Due to that connection, Iran has a weird obsession with bringing about the Apocalypse in order to reveal the 12th Imam and bring peace to the world. 

Heck Iran trained Al-Qaeda in Sudan in the 90's in spite of the Shia-Sunni divide and they continue to have a weird relationship, on and off, with Hamas, despite Hamas also being Sunni. I really get the feeling that Iran would work with the devil himself if it meant getting closer to their apocalyptic goal. Whatever their reason, the fact that they chose to insert themselves into the Caucasus region cannot be good for us.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 30, 2020)

757 said:


> Nothing Iran does really shocks me and I blame it on the fact that they are highly influenced by the Haghani School within Shia Islam. Due to that connection, Iran has a weird obsession with bringing about the Apocalypse in order to reveal the 12th Imam and bring peace to the world.
> 
> Heck Iran trained Al-Qaeda in Sudan in the 90's in spite of the Shia-Sunni divide and they continue to have a weird relationship, on and off, with Hamas, despite Hamas also being Sunni. I really get the feeling that Iran would work with the devil himself if it meant getting closer to their apocalyptic goal. Whatever their reason, the fact that they chose to insert themselves into the Caucasus region cannot be good for us.



I was unfamiliar with the Haghani School stuff, but I imagine it's similar to the "rapture Christians" like Harold Camping? I have extended family who buy into that stuff, so I could see how that would effect things if those beliefs were at a level of power in a country.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 30, 2020)

Who has dibs on Atropia?


----------



## 757 (Sep 30, 2020)

@Cookie_ thanks to my alma mater I could give a very detailed version of Christian eschatology, but that would totally derail this thread.

Essentially, the "pre-rapture" concept is typically held by the Evangelical sect of Protestant Christianity. If you are more interested in the Rapture, this is a decent evangelical link describing pre, mid and post tribulation (the tribulation is the event that precedes the rapture).

More important to this thread is the question: "how does Christian eschatology manifest itself in American public policy?" In general, it manifests itself in a few ways.

1) Internationally: Israel is a HUGE component (probably the most significant by far), the unification of the globe (think one world government) and the attempt to send missionaries to unreached people groups or groups within the 10/40 window.

2) Domestically: The belief that widespread persecution is inevitable, but can be staved off if acted upon (this is why many pastors raise money hands over fist with regard to politics).

At the end of the day, the "rapture" concept for Christians is a peaceful transition, whereas the Haghani school literally requires mass destruction. I hope my tid-bits answered the root of your curiosity.


----------



## Arf (Sep 30, 2020)

757 said:


> @Cookie_ thanks to my alma mater I could give a very detailed version of Christian eschatology, but that would totally derail this thread.
> 
> Essentially, the "pre-rapture" concept is typically held by the Evangelical sect of Protestant Christianity. If you are more interested in the Rapture, this is a decent evangelical link describing pre, mid and post tribulation (the tribulation is the event that precedes the rapture).
> 
> ...




This is fascinating.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Oct 1, 2020)

The weirdest timeline; almost instantaneous "highlight" reels from the battle field and music videos. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311772844364361728


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 1, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> The weirdest timeline; almost instantaneous "highlight" reels from the battle field and music videos.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311772844364361728



See, these videos are all fun and weird.

Then you have helmet cam footage from infantry soldiers; that's a cold reminder of just how awful this is.

I won't link the video here, but OAF Nation shared one on Instagram.



Spoiler: Description of video  in which a man is killed



The video is helmet cam footage of an Armenian soldier attempting to crawl into a small trench while under what sounds like small arms fire. He is apparently screaming "they have abandoned us" when he is struck and killed just before reaching safety.
Another soldier is in the trench, hands over his ears, wailing uncontrollably.



What infuriates me is all these young dudes in the comments saying things like "looks like fun" or "that dude crying is a giant pussy".


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> The weirdest timeline; almost instantaneous "highlight" reels from the battle field and music videos.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311772844364361728



I'm totally playing this video in my Comparative Defense Politics class. Going to look for the full vid and a translation.


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 2, 2020)

Potentially how bad can this get?


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Potentially how bad can this get?



Allegedly(I haven't had a chance to verify yet) Iran and Russia are providing support to Armenia, Turkey to Azerbaijan.

Armenia recently recalled their ambassador from Israel, due to Israeli drone systems being used by the Azerbaijani; whether this is from an old arms deal or a current one, I'm not sure.

Very very messy.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 2, 2020)

Theres a small effort in SoCal to gather, prep, and transfer medical kits to Armenia to be distributed to Armenian Soldiers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Potentially how bad can this get?


Potentially, Article 5 of the NATO Charter bad, between Russia and Turkey


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Potentially how bad can this get?



Bad enough to make Season 2 of Seal Team.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 2, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Bad enough to make Season 2 of Seal Team.


Nothing is bad enough to warrant that.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 2, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Potentially how bad can this get?


Iran to the south, Russia to the North, Turkey aiding whoever. Seaboard control/access for Iran, probably in range of several air defense platforms. Comms in a contested environment.

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Potentially, Article 5 of the NATO Charter bad, between Russia and Turkey



I wonder how that would go, given that NATO members are acussing another member (Turkey) of being the agressors.

France and Turkey at odds as Karabakh fighting divides NATO allies


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Potentially, Article 5 of the NATO Charter bad, between Russia and Turkey


Disagree, unless Russia hits targets in Turkey.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Potentially, Article 5 of the NATO Charter bad, between Russia and Turkey


Hypothetically, I wonder if Russia would really throw down with Armenia.  It's interesting because while CSTO exists between them, Russia maintains relations with both countries and has much larger arms sales with Azerbaijan.  Seems they have a vested interest in both.

Can those of you more familiar with the region help me understand Azerbaijan's interest in retaining the Nagorno-Karabakh region?  Then lines drawn are not that old.  If it's mostly Armenian and self autonomous, why fight for it?  It's a largely mountainous region, are there resources/minerals they want to retain?  I understand the argument to succeed or remain completely autonomous from the Armenian perspective. The Azerbaijan interest to retain it is less clear to me.

And fuck Turkey.  He's like the asshole friend of your buddy that always tags along and starts shit every time you just want a nice relaxing night out.  Time to vote them off the island.


----------



## Gordus (Oct 4, 2020)

Close up - not graphic - footage of Azeris deploying cluster munition on densely populated urban area. Scary af.

Warning. It's a bit loud.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 4, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Close up - not graphic - footage of Azeris deploying cluster munition on densely populated urban area. Scary af.
> 
> Warning. It's a bit loud.


Hate hate hate.

Cluster munitions have their place, but not in population areas for indiscriminate use.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Oct 4, 2020)

We just have a different culture apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312644130640723973


----------



## Gordus (Oct 4, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> We just have a different culture apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312644130640723973



Yeah, the entire Caucasus can be a grim place sometimes. The Georgians used to set up completly uncensored slideshows of those who fell in the 2008 war, on a huge display during Ranger selection, as a means of motivation.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 4, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> We just have a different culture apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312644130640723973



Idk, I remember watching the "shock and awe" in Iraq on the news when I was 12.

Feel like we'd have been doing the same thing back then if the technology was up to it.


----------



## Gordus (Oct 8, 2020)

According to the title and description, this is - not graphic - footage of Azeri special operations forces after conducting a successful ambush "behind enemy lines", against an Armenian supply convoy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 10, 2020)

Hmmmm

Armenia and Azerbaijan agree to ceasefire, Russia's Lavrov says


----------



## Gordus (Oct 10, 2020)

The U.S. have allegedly deployed a Global Hawk into Georgian airspace to observe the situation in Karabakh.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2020)

Considering the number of ballistic missiles employed by both sides, any cease fire is a good thing.
---
Curious that the Global Hawk didn't overfly our NATO "ally" in the region...


----------



## Gordus (Oct 10, 2020)

AWP said:


> ---
> ... our NATO "ally" in the region...



Not to step on anyone's toes but after what said NATO ally pulled in Syria and other shenanigans, I think Georgia has become the primary U.S. ally in the region.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Disagree, unless Russia hits targets in Turkey.



Disagree all  you want, a conflagration that involves Turkey and Russia is probably "as bad as it could get," and that's what was asked for.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 13, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Disagree all  you want, a conflagration that involves Turkey and Russia is probably "as bad as it could get," and that's what was asked for.


Article 5 is the mutual defense article.
Turkey and Russia killing each other in Syria or elsewhere does not get Art 5 treatment.  
FWIW we (the US) were the first NATO country to get Art 5 support (after 9/11).


----------



## Phoenix15 (Oct 15, 2020)

I understand why this community wouldn't be inclined to give a straight answer but why isn't the US actively pushing to remove Turkey from NATO? 

From a naïve US civilian perspective, we don't need bases on Russia's southern flank like we used to and we can service our ME operations from other bases in the gulf. We don't seem to need Turkey all that much and I remember reading about some disputes over operations at Incirlik.

If I was European I would care a lot more about Turkey as they control the bottle neck of migration. However Im not and I DGAF about their migration problems. Where is the Turkish benefit to the US that I'm not seeing?


----------



## Gordus (Oct 16, 2020)

The fighting continues as any prospect of a ceasefire seems hopeless.

Meanwhile very messed up things are happening

This does seem to be evolving into a Karabakh War 2.0 and I fear war crimes will assume greater dimension.

I just hope it won't go as far as ethnic cleansings.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 16, 2020)

Phoenix15 said:


> I understand why this community wouldn't be inclined to give a straight answer but why isn't the US actively pushing to remove Turkey from NATO?
> 
> From a naïve US civilian perspective, we don't need bases on Russia's southern flank like we used to and we can service our ME operations from other bases in the gulf. We don't seem to need Turkey all that much and I remember reading about some disputes over operations at Incirlik.
> 
> If I was European I would care a lot more about Turkey as they control the bottle neck of migration. However Im not and I DGAF about their migration problems. Where is the Turkish benefit to the US that I'm not seeing?




Short answer, to the best of my knowledge:

Historically friendly to Israel, somewhat "stabilizing" presence in the ME/Caucasus area, still strategically important area that we don't want Russian (or Chinese) to have possible controlling interest over.

Someone like @Marauder06 or @AWP  can probably give a more in depth response.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2020)

Phoenix15 said:


> I understand why this community wouldn't be inclined to give a straight answer but why isn't the US actively pushing to remove Turkey from NATO?
> 
> From a naïve US civilian perspective, we don't need bases on Russia's southern flank like we used to and we can service our ME operations from other bases in the gulf. We don't seem to need Turkey all that much and I remember reading about some disputes over operations at Incirlik.
> 
> If I was European I would care a lot more about Turkey as they control the bottle neck of migration. However Im not and I DGAF about their migration problems. Where is the Turkish benefit to the US that I'm not seeing?


The Bosporus, history/ nukes, an outpost on the southern flank of Russia, offset a growing Russian influence, some...facilities we possess in that country, off the top of my head.

I think Turkey falling under the Russian sphere of influence is a foregone conclusion, the timeline is the wildcard. Once we wrap up in Iraq Incirlik becomes less important to current operations. Hell, I'd make the case to leave Incirlik and spin up bases in the PI to support the "pivot to the Pacific."

In 5-10 years, Turkey won't be a NATO member. Shoot, if Trump wins in Nov. that 5 years could be optimistic.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2020)

I guess Turkey saw my post and decided to kick up the timeline a bit.

Turkey Has Reportedly Test Fired Its S-400 Air Defense System For The First Time



> Reports, following the appearance of videos on social media, suggest that Turkey has begun live-fire testing of its controversial Russian-made S-400 surface-to-air missile system. Doing so risks provoking the wrath of traditional allies, especially the United States, which has threatened new sanctions in the past if Turkish authorities were to take this step.
> 
> Video footage emerged on social media earlier today of the reported “comprehensive test” of the S-400 system in the country’s Sinop province on the Black Sea coast. Though unconfirmed, they show narrow columns of smoke snaking into the sky over that region that do appear to be broadly consistent with S-400 missile launches that we’ve seen in the past.


----------



## Gordus (Oct 17, 2020)

Site that documents material losses on both sides, based on drone footage and photo evidence. Get's periodically updated as losses mount.


----------



## Gordus (Oct 23, 2020)

Putin claims both sides have lost at least 2.000 military personnel by now, the total death toll reaching 5.000

This doesn't seem too unbelievable, given that even official figures are high and the fact that both sides keep releasing footages of ambushes and drone strikes that claim a terrible toll.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 9, 2020)

D’oh!

Azerbaijan admits shooting down Russian helicopter in Armenia Azerbaijan admits shooting down Russian helicopter in Armenia


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2020)

This shit is becoming a COD:MW mission.

"Soap. Plant a claymore in front of the door and then get their attention."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 9, 2020)

So, a peace deal was signed: Azerbaijan, Armenia and Russia sign peace deal over Nagorno-Karabakh

Then Armenians stormed their parliament: Angry mob storms Armenia parliament after PM agrees Nagorno-Karabakh deal


----------



## Jaknight (Nov 9, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, a peace deal was signed: Azerbaijan, Armenia and Russia sign peace deal over Nagorno-Karabakh
> 
> Then Armenians stormed their parliament: Angry mob storms Armenia parliament after PM agrees Nagorno-Karabakh deal


Damn they even beat the speaker of their Parliament unconscious


----------



## Gordus (Nov 10, 2020)

It seems the most decicive battle of the conflict thus far, over historical Shusha, was won by Azerbaijan. Their troops are in full control of the town.

This development comes as a total surprise to me. The Armenians were in a difficult situation yeah, but I really didn't expect this battle to be decided so quickly given the strategic and symbolic/religious importance attributed to it. I was expecting a dramatic back and forth. The Armenians put up a stubborn fight all the way up to Shusha though.

I can imagine how outraged the people in Armenia must be.

But it's also unfair to judge the actual situation on ground, from an ignorant perspective. I believe the Armenian troops in Artsakh tried their best. "Peace agreement." Wonder how things go from there.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2020)

Gordus said:


> It seems the most decicive battle of the conflict thus far, over historical Shusha, was won by Azerbaijan. Their troops are in full control of the town.
> 
> This development comes as a total surprise to me. The Armenians were in a difficult situation yeah, but I really didn't expect this battle to be decided so quickly given the strategic and symbolic/religious importance attributed to it. I was expecting a dramatic back and forth. The Armenians put up a stubborn fight all the way up to Shusha though.
> 
> ...


Armenians were outgunned numbers wise, and in quality of equipment.  I see a weapons buying spree from both sides.


----------



## Gordus (Nov 12, 2020)

"I warned about lack of manpower on October 3", Karabakh President



> In a LIVE address to the Karabakh refugees currently in Armenia, Karabakh President Arayik Harutyunyan said Wednesday, "Today we are solving infrastructure problems and social issues. There are enough resources to ensure a normal life. All roads will be protected. Residents of Karabakh, return to Karabakh."
> 
> 
> Harutyunyan also addressed the rumors regarding betrayals. He reminded that the first time he had alerted the nation about the lack of manpower was on October 3. Harutyunyan said that since then, he had continuously warned that they needed more soldiers.
> ...


----------



## Phoenix15 (Nov 15, 2020)

AWP said:


> The Bosporus, history/ nukes, an outpost on the southern flank of Russia, offset a growing Russian influence, some...facilities we possess in that country, off the top of my head.
> 
> *I think Turkey falling under the Russian sphere of influence is a foregone conclusion*, the timeline is the wildcard. Once we wrap up in Iraq Incirlik becomes less important to current operations. Hell, I'd make the case to leave Incirlik and spin up bases in the PI to support the "pivot to the Pacific."
> 
> In 5-10 years, Turkey won't be a NATO member. Shoot, if Trump wins in Nov. that 5 years could be optimistic.


I'm struggling to make sense of Turkey buying the S-400 system and falling under the Russian sphere while simultaneously fighting them all across the region. Is there a mutual recognition of gamesmanship between them and very little threat of this going hot on a massive scale between Turkey/Russia? 

The Turks may annex parts of Idlib and Northern Syria, maybe they give some up some influence to the Russians in Libya and the Caucus and then once this is all settled they realize they have to get along since they are the strong regional powers? Does that jive with reality?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2020)

Turkey knows we need them in NATO because of their location. It's a win win for them.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Turkey knows we need them in NATO because of their location. It's a win win for them.


I don't think their location is that important anymore.
Technology allows us to close the straits without help from Turkey.


----------



## Phoenix15 (Nov 16, 2020)

Phoenix15 said:


> I'm struggling to make sense of Turkey buying the S-400 system and falling under the Russian sphere while simultaneously fighting them all across the region. Is there a mutual recognition of gamesmanship between them and very little threat of this going hot on a massive scale between Turkey/Russia?
> 
> The Turks may annex parts of Idlib and Northern Syria, maybe they give some up some influence to the Russians in Libya and the Caucus and then once this is all settled they realize they have to get along since they are the strong regional powers? Does that jive with reality?


Follow up to my previous post. After some more reading:
Russian President Putin Wins Upset Victory in Nagorno-Karabakh

I've begun to understand that it doesn't matter how hard Turkey tries to dictate regional trends. Russia will be the dominant player for the foreseeable future and I guess I overestimated Turkeys abilities and diplomatic weight. I don't want to stroke off Putin too much but it seems like he'll cuck the Turk whenever he pleases. Turkey is probably longing for the days of their impressive drone work over Idlib/Hama.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I don't think their location is that important anymore.
> Technology allows us to close the straits without help from Turkey.


Agreed,  however the Turkish Straits are incredibly important.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2020)

Even though they're kind of crappy allies at the moment, I'd much rather have the Turks be allied with us than with the Russians.


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569433181119737857


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2022)

Not surprising.  I expect other contested regions to pop off while so many resources are focused elsewhere.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 13, 2022)

I regret to inform this thread that this past thing is not going to get enough attention because of the current thing.

I urge everyone to take a couple weeks and clear your schedule; we may need experts on the upcoming thing soon enough.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> we may need experts on the upcoming thing soon enough.



Years of contracting have taught me I am an expert on any topic where I can generate bullshit.

Let's do this.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 13, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I regret to inform this thread that this past thing is not going to get enough attention because of the current thing.
> 
> I urge everyone to take a couple weeks and clear your schedule; *we may need experts on the upcoming thing soon enough.*


I'm not an expert on anything but seems to me being an expert on this topic is probably a lot like being an expert on Anime titties...no one cares and you probably don't brag about it to friends.


----------



## 757 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> I'm not an expert on anything but seems to me being an expert on this topic is probably a lot like being an expert on Anime titties...no one cares and you probably don't brag about it to friends.



What about bragging about it anonymously online? Asking for my cousin, FitSpire/\


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2022)

757 said:


>



Strong work.


----------



## pardus (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569911994433560582


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm on the side of whichever country will end the Kardashian bloodline.


----------



## pardus (Sep 14, 2022)

Secondary effects. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570110311583326209


----------



## Gordus (Oct 2, 2022)

Someone shared a video on reddit ( link - warning graphic ), where Azeri troops shoot Armenian POWs. Horrible and disgusting, but it does not surprise me in the least. Such war crimes were also committed in 2020.


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2022)

Gordus said:


> Someone shared a video on reddit ( link - warning graphic ), where Azeri troops shoot Armenian POWs. Horrible and disgusting, but it does not surprise me in the least. Such war crimes were also committed in 2020.


I just watched it, pretty brutal, at least they weren’t tortured though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 2, 2022)

Knowing many Armenians from growing up in SoCal.  I just can't get with the Turks funding the Azeris.   It's like um, have a feel?


----------



## Intel Nerd (Oct 4, 2022)

pardus said:


> I just watched it, pretty brutal, at least they weren’t tortured though.



I hate the truth in that last part of the statement.


----------



## Gordus (Oct 6, 2022)

pardus said:


> I just watched it, pretty brutal, at least they weren’t tortured though.



Sadly, that is claimed in case of the killed female soldiers, whose bodies were mutilated. The perpetrators don't seem to have any issue, recording and sharing such cruelties with the world.

There is a website ( link ), that documts Azeri war crimes including on civilians, but be warned that it's very graphic.


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595721964806619246


----------

